# nook under the stairs



## Machiavellian (Feb 10, 2013)

You could always try just some lattice from the hardware store, Lowe's or Home Depot should have several sizes to choose from. I would use hot glue for outside work and just some good double sided tape if working indoors for attaching the gate.


----------

